

Free Chrome CDs in Best Buy - chaud
https://plus.google.com/u/0/115980322864066690488/posts/Bb4qaXgYgkz

======
w1ntermute
Before people start saying that CDs are dead, keep in mind that the types of
people that (a) shop at Best Buy and (b) still aren't using Chrome are those
likely to still have an old computer with an optical drive. In fact, they
probably feel more comfortable installing software from a CD than downloading
it from the internet because it's more "physical" and is endorsed by an
"authority" (Best Buy, FWIW).

~~~
james4k
Yes. Totally agree. This was a very smart move made by Google, and it will be
interesting to see how it affects the adoption rate of both Chrome and the
Chromebook.

------
tseabrooks
I was going to write some snarky comment, "I was just thinking it was time to
replace my commemorative AOL coasters"...

However, this might be useful for the people who are buying PCs @ bestbuy.
Especially if you get the BestBuy associates to hand them out / suggest them
when someone buys a new computer. Also, lest we forget, AOL is not the great
company it could've been but the free CDs did help make them the giant they
once were, they just didn't pivot fast enough.

In conclusion, by having an insightful thought I also got to share my snarky
comment.

------
WiseWeasel
Hey, it worked for AOL. I do think they'd have better luck giving away free
USB sticks preloaded with Chrome, but maybe the costs are still prohibitive at
this scale.

[On second thought, there are some more issues to consider. In order for them
to be useful rather than landfill, they'd have to be writable, but that would
be a security nightmare. Imagine someone grabbing one, putting malware on it,
and tossing it back in the basket. If they're non-writable, then the question
becomes whether they can be manufactured as efficiently as CDs, and with a
lesser long-term environmental impact.]

~~~
steve-howard
Every thumb drive I've ever found comes in nigh-indestructible plastic casing.
I'd say the issue with this idea is less one of malware and more that Best Buy
wants all the USB sticks that leave their store to cost $20+.

------
Newky
This looks like a superb move by Google, I would pick one up if I was there,
regardless.

Marketing wise, it looks great, and will be a wonderful way to put Chrome in
front of people who wouldn't be the type to download or even show interest in
software on the internet.

These same people are those who associate the Internet with the blue E. The
same people who if they get into their heads that Chrome icon = nice
experience, may shell out the money happily for a chromebook which gives them
what they want.

For what must be a very cheap marketing move, I don't see any negatives to
this.

~~~
dr42
Why would you pick one up? Why not simply download chrome. Having a cd is just
going to be obsolete by the time you get home. Doesn't make any sense. If
you're reading hn, you're probably already quite capable of downloading and
installing the software.

~~~
recursive
You can download chrome. Not everyone knows how to do this, or even that it is
possible.

~~~
dr42
Yes, there are probably some people that cannot figure out how to download
chrome, but those people would also not likely notice any difference between
chrome and the browser they already have.

I was referring to the person that commented, reading hacker news probably
means this person is both aware and capable of downloading it.

It's just a waste of resources.

------
fierarul
>The CDs were in really cool plexi-glass cases held together by magnets. The
Chrome Expert also gave us the cool idea of using the case as a picture frame
after we were done using the CD.

Actually that CD and case does looks quite nice. I would want one myself!

I'm also curious about a Chromebook but I doubt they will arrive in Romania
anytime soon. The new Samsung model doesn't seem to be available not even on
the German Amazon!

------
zitterbewegung
Everything old is new again. But, this actually shows you how aggressive that
Google wants to market this stuff. Google is Microsoft but is open source
friendly. I will ride this wave for as long as it takes me :)

------
sharkweek
My dad loves physical software -- downloading is confusing for him. This is a
smart (and inexpensive) move for Google, one that I welcome with open arms, as
any effort to get people to stop using anything below IE9 makes my life a
whole lot easier

------
therandomguy
They should start mailing it out too. It reminds of this other company that
mailed out CDs...

~~~
btipling
This is a great read by the way:

[http://www.quora.com/AOL-History/How-much-did-it-cost-AOL-
to...](http://www.quora.com/AOL-History/How-much-did-it-cost-AOL-to-
distribute-all-those-CDs-back-in-the-1990s/answer/Steve-Case-1)

------
ccosmonaut
Following the comments here - Is there really a large untapped market of
people that will only use CDs to install Chrome, which Google needs to convert
from presumably IE/FF or are they just spending random money? Also, does the
installer coax you into starting a Google+ account?

------
tubbo
oh my god chrome is aol

